# PVC Pipe for framing chicken run.



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I have been pondering the idea of using PVC pipe to frame out my chicken run. Does anyone have any experience with this? Is it a good option or no?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If the birds have a secure night time coop, it can work. The biggest issue is that PVC becomes quite brittle exposed to the sun over time. 

I guess I should ask, do you have any issues with large predators that can break through the PVC?


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

robin416 said:


> If the birds have a secure night time coop, it can work. The biggest issue is that PVC becomes quite brittle exposed to the sun over time.
> 
> I guess I should ask, do you have any issues with large predators that can break through the PVC?


The runs will be built in a mostly shady area and I was thinking of driving steel T-posts to slide the verticals down over to help support them. The problem I have is that my ground is very thick with tree roots and digging holes for wooden posts is nearly impossible. As far as large predators, nothing bigger than an occasional raccoon or opossum, on very rare occasion a stray coyote or two. No bears or anything like that.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I would not trust PVC pipes for a permanent structure to keep them safe. Daylight or dark, hungry predators will take advantage. I had a raccoon attack my ducks in broad daylight a few weeks ago. It was crazy! (I'm pretty sure it was a pregnant female just about to deliver and she got desperate for a meal before she locked herself away to have the kits). I understand your limitations with the tree roots and I think the steel T-posts is a good idea.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Sylie said:


> I would not trust PVC pipes for a permanent structure to keep them safe. Daylight or dark, hungry predators will take advantage. I had a raccoon attack my ducks in broad daylight a few weeks ago. It was crazy! (I'm pretty sure it was a pregnant female just about to deliver and she got desperate for a meal before she locked herself away to have the kits). I understand your limitations with the tree roots and I think the steel T-posts is a good idea.


My plan is to use 2x4" fencing all around and covering the top, we do have allot of hawks and a few eagles around. Then the bottom 3 feet of fence reinforced with 1/2" hardware cloth as well as running the hardware cloth out 2 feet, on the ground, from the base of the fence to prevent digging.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

That sounds good. I think that will work. You have done your homework


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was going to suggest not digging posts but to build with the pen walls on the ground and then take the wire out a couple of feet. I see you've already planned on doing that. 

I built all of my pens that way. PT 2X4 walls on top of the ground with the wire going out on top of the ground and burying it with enough dirt so my mower or bush hog wouldn't get caught in it.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I was going to suggest not digging posts but to build with the pen walls on the ground and then take the wire out a couple of feet. I see you've already planned on doing that.
> 
> I built all of my pens that way. PT 2X4 walls on top of the ground with the wire going out on top of the ground and burying it with enough dirt so my mower or bush hog wouldn't get caught in it.


Yes, we have a huge pile of wood chips from grinding up the 50 some trees we cut down a couple of years ago in an attempt to get some grass to grow in the front yard. I figured that would be good for putting a 3 or 4 inch layer on top of the hardware cloth we lay on the ground.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The ground we had in TN was not diggable. I have no idea how they even got the property to perk for a septic system. So, I had no choice, it was on top of the ground or nothing.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The ground we had in TN was not diggable. I have no idea how they even got the property to perk for a septic system. So, I had no choice, it was on top of the ground or nothing.


That's pretty much where I'm at. Our home was built in the middle of the woods, it's great for privacy and seclusion, but terrible for trying to get grass to grow or to dig. I used a tractor with a post hole digger to dig the holes for the chicken house posts. I had to pull up the digger and clean the roots off at least twice in each hole just to get them dug.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At least you got the auger to penetrate the ground, we couldn't even get ours to go more than a couple of inches. I swear to you, it was the worst dirt I've ever seen. I even said something to the realtor before we bought it. 

People who lived on an adjoining property had to do four test holes to see if it would perk, that fourth one was their last option. If it didn't perk they couldn't build there.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

robin416 said:


> At least you got the auger to penetrate the ground, we couldn't even get ours to go more than a couple of inches. I swear to you, it was the worst dirt I've ever seen. I even said something to the realtor before we bought it.
> 
> People who lived on an adjoining property had to do four test holes to see if it would perk, that fourth one was their last option. If it didn't perk they couldn't build there.


Wow, almost sounds like you need to blast all your holes with TNT.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It was awful. I tried to dig a hole to plant something. Nothing big but I couldn't get the shovel to go more than an inch into the ground. I went and got the cordless drill, put a paddle bit on it and drilled the soil loose. Took out the soil then poured water in the hole. I gave up checking after a couple of hours of the water just sitting there. 

Here is wonderful, sandy soil. Except where the big Oaks are it's a dream to dig in.


----------



## 4 toes (Apr 14, 2020)

TomC said:


> I have been pondering the idea of using PVC pipe to frame out my chicken run. Does anyone have any experience with this? Is it a good option or no?


My husband did that to our run works great and he also used the steel post as well


----------

